# Race canceled



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Going to do a first and cancel the race have a nice day I think I will take my harley out for a ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have to agree, good call. You need help putting snow chains on the bike. LOL


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

GOOD CALL have not even seen a town snow plow since I woke up at 6:00 Gootta love stone age Saint John still must be on holiday vacation


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd love to race, but under the circumstances it's a good call, Rick


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

ajd350 said:


> I'd love to race, but under the circumstances it's a good call, Rick


AL,
put your skis on like i do in my wheelchair lol its a mess up here in michigan also and still coming down thru tomorrow around 1:00 pm.

Richard


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Its never easy to decide to cancel a race. Thanks for making the call. Given the conditions it was the right thing to do. Hopefully the weather is decent next weekend.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

wheelz63 said:


> AL,
> put your skis on like i do in my wheelchair lol its a mess up here in michigan also and still coming down thru tomorrow around 1:00 pm.
> 
> Richard


You are insane, Richard....LOL


----------

